# utility pole guy wires



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Anybody have utility pole guy wires you have to mow under? 

I have A guy wire that I need to have removed or relocated but I can't even get Charter Cable to come out and look at the problem much less fix it.

Anyone out there ever have any success with getting Charter to do anything?

=====


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you have called them and asked them to move or adjust it and they take no action. I would send them a registered letter outlining the problem and their refusal to coorespond back with you. I would further issue them notice that if they do not immediately contact you that you will consider their none coorespondence as their approval to remove, move, or adjust the guy wire as you see fit. 

I would however try to work out something with them on a friendly and agreeable basis first if anyway possible. 

Charter may not own or have responsibility for the utility pole. Does the pole have phone lines only on it or are there power lines as well?


----------



## jaso22 (Mar 23, 2006)

*charter*

I have a charter pole laying down in the yard. I called them on monday. I explained that it had wires broken and everywhere. They said they would get right on it. Haven't heard from them. I thought that they would get out there quickly with the wires down. (Can you say Lawsuite?) Good luck.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> * Charter may not own or have responsibility for the utility pole. Does the pole have phone lines only on it or are there power lines as well? *


The electric co has already been out here ( Which is more than I can say for Charter ) and verified the wire is Charters responsibility.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

I know guy wires can be troublesome to deal with. I plow around two in order to plant corn. “My” guy wires are about 8 feet from a fence and my tractor is 7 and a half feet wide. I’m always glad when I get passed them. 

You might want to be real polite when dealing with the utility company about their guy wires. More than likely they have an easement to put the utility where is it. They could take the view that you encroaching on them with your lawn mower. There is probably no way for them to move just the guy wire. The pole will have to be relocated. That will probably mean rerouting the utility. Not something they are likely to do just on your whim.

Be careful mowing around “your” guy wire, especially if there are power lines on the pole. The pole it is guying doesn’t have to have much of a shake to cause the power lines it is supporting to start whipping around enough to touch. Believe me, should you have this happen, you will be awfully thankful if the arcing stops before the line burns itself down. Don’t ask how I know.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, I worked for Charter for 7 years ending end of last year as Engineering Manager so I might be able to get some strings pulled for you, PM or email me directly and let me see what I can do. Bottom-line is that poles require guy wires in some cases especially older poles supporting multiple lines, transformers or multi-directional feeds.

Let's see what I can do for ya.
Andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

As far as Charter getting to do anything, I know the secrets...and the exact position to take to get action.... lol

No doubt the reason they are 19B (yes billion) in debt and scored absolutely LAST place in customer satisfaction in every catagory across the entire industry. (not cable, the ENTIRE consumer industy)


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Well, I worked for Charter for 7 years ending end of last year as Engineering Manager so I might be able to get some strings pulled for you, PM or email me directly and let me see what I can do. Bottom-line is that poles require guy wires in some cases especially older poles supporting multiple lines, transformers or multi-directional feeds.
> 
> Let's see what I can do for ya.
> Andy *


How far out from the base of the pole should the screw anchor be placed?

Would it be a proper installation to set the screw anchor closer to the pole simply because of brush and or overgrowth?


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

The pole don't need moved: 

The guy wire just needs changed a little or it might not even be necessary to have the guy wire.
Probably only about a 30 minute job.

The electric company set the pole and their guy wire 35 years ago. It's right about on the property line between me and my neighbor. The pole might be on my neighbor or then again it may be on me or could be on both of us. The screw anchor is 19 feet out from the base of the pole and was set in my yard in an area that was all grass and lawn at the time.
I quit mowing the area about 25 years ago and it grew up in dense saplings and heavy brush.

About 5 years ago Charter ran cable service out through here using this pole for their cable and attached another guy wire on the same side of the pole and running the same direction away from the pole as the one all ready there by the elect company. 
Since the area was all grown up with briers saplings brush and vines charter took the easy way out and put the screw anchor At the edge of the over growth closer to the pole than the one from the electric company is.
This drastically cut down the clearance I had to get around the electric companies guy wire. 

Charter took the easy way out by putting their anchor closer to the pole instead of clearing a path for the guy wire & anchor.
If the over growth had been another ten feet closer to the pole there is no doubt in my mind the screw anchor would be ten feet closer to the pole than it is now.
Should the placement of the screw anchor be determined on the distance it needs to be from the pole or should it be determined by how far the land is cleared out away from the pole?
Now that I have the area all cleared out for them the least they could do is come back and install the anchor and guy wire right like they should have done in the first place. (if there is going to be one)
=====

~~~~~~~~~
MY FIRST CAR http://chevy.tocmp.com/chevyscrapbook/files/kamp50.jpg
OUR FIRST CAR http://www.hubcapcafe.com/ocs/pages01/chev6003.htm
~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## jaso22 (Mar 23, 2006)

*They came out!!!!*

Charter made it out 5 days later. They cut all of the wires off and left the pole.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Glad to see you got it taken care of! Now the pole will probably fall over and it will be another fight to have them remove it....:furious:


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: They came out!!!!*



> _Originally posted by jaso22 _
> *Charter made it out 5 days later. They cut all of the wires off and left the pole. *


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx
XXXXXXXXxxxxxx 
What are you going to do with the pole?

=====

~~~~~~~~~
MY FIRST CAR http://chevy.tocmp.com/chevyscrapbook/files/kamp50.jpg
OUR FIRST CAR http://www.hubcapcafe.com/ocs/pages01/chev6003.htm
~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## jaso22 (Mar 23, 2006)

*who knows*

I guess I'll have to mow around it. I would make some good poles for a barn.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

I've seen the power company or telephone company take a pole down and leave the old one there laying on someones property for months. They don't care.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HarryG _
> *I've seen the power company or telephone company take a pole down and leave the old one there laying on someones property for months. They don't care. *


Used poles sell for 100 bucks or so here.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

I went to the county recorders office today to do a search on my property for right a ways and or easements on it.
They asked me what kind I was looking for and when I said Cable Company she said Cable Companies aren't granted such things.
==That being the case I couldn't see spending 2 or 3 hours there searching back a hundred years over who knows how many former owners for nothing.

==========Seems like the Guy wire may be here illegally. That could explain why they didn't give me any lip when I put a stop to them putting a guy wire on another pole in my yard.
~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> *Used poles sell for 100 bucks or so here. *



EGAD! I bought 10/ 25 footers and 4/ 12 footers on and auction for $3 (for ALL of them). This was last Fall. I saw some 25' ones go on an auction a couple of weeks ago for 50 cents each!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I got 9 freebees when the power company replaced ours with new ones. They left them laying on the side of the road and within 24 hours my brother and I snatched all of them we could get. He was going to build a pond and wanted a couple to build a rope swing. I got the rest cause they were in front of my house and I was thinking of building a heavy duty bridge over my creek to get my tractor across. that was 4 years ago and neither one of us has used them yet. I have rethought the bridge idea and am now thinking of using some as posts for an add on to my pole barn. All these ideas and no time to finish them.

I would think you could cut it down easily with a chain saw if you couldn't get it pulled out of the ground right?


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Yesterday I noticed the pole in my other neighbors yard has a guy wire in it.
Odd thing about it is the Pole is leaning to the left and the guy wire is pulling in the direction of the lean.

So much for the statement they always put the guy wires where they should be or are always in the right place.


----------

